# Odd whine in the 2-3.5k RPM range...ideas?



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't tell if this is related to what gear the car is in or not because at higher speeds, the sound could just be getting drowned out. Coming from a stop, around 2-3.5k rpm's is a quickly progressing whine, almost like a small supercharger or mild scream of an RC car's electric motor. I've tried sitting still w/ the car in park and revving the motor to the same RPM's while turning the wheel left and right, but nothing. This is a 1995 750iL w/ around 88k, well maintained, and no other mechanical problems other than suspension creaks, EDC w/ sport suspension, uses Pentosin (not ATF) and is fully topped off. I'm all over ww.e38.org looking up stuff, but i'm so much more versed in the M62, so i'm at a loss. Some have suggested on other boards to check the ATF pump, but I don't see any leaks and everything that can be checked from the engine bay is topped off. I'm dropping the exhaust and transmission today to change out the rear main seal, so maybe it's something that'll fix itself once transmission is re-topped off w/ fluid.


----------

